# club in Ben hill



## Wilcox89 (Mar 4, 2013)

We are a 700 acre club located in Ben Hill Co. Ga and we are looking for 1 member for this up coming deer season. The dues are 1150 a year. There will be six members total in the club. If you are interested or have questions call 1 (229) 425-1785 or 1(229) 457-9108.


----------



## Wilcox89 (Mar 5, 2013)

bump bump


----------



## grasskiller (Mar 5, 2013)

cropland?


----------



## Wilcox89 (Mar 6, 2013)

No crop land but we planet food plots every year.


----------



## Wilcox89 (Mar 6, 2013)

Should be able to show the club this weekend.


----------



## Wilcox89 (Mar 7, 2013)

bump bump


----------



## Wilcox89 (Mar 9, 2013)

Here is a few pictures of the deer that we have on the club.


----------



## Wilcox89 (Mar 12, 2013)

bump bump


----------



## Wilcox89 (Mar 13, 2013)

bump bump


----------



## Wilcox89 (Mar 19, 2013)

Still looking for two more members!!!!


----------



## geo12hunter (Mar 19, 2013)

whats the total number of members


----------



## Wilcox89 (Mar 21, 2013)

6 members total


----------



## Wilcox89 (Mar 22, 2013)

They are thinning the club and it is looking really good looking for 3 new members.


----------



## lilbear830 (Mar 22, 2013)

What are the dues and are there any ducks?


----------



## Wilcox89 (Mar 23, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## parker 10 point (Mar 23, 2013)

How much are club DUES $$$ & buck antler size rule & how many doe can member harvest and is there a camp site on club property?
Thank you


----------



## Wilcox89 (Mar 23, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 24, 2013)

I wish I still lived in the area. Are yall out around Bethlehem Church rd?


----------



## Wilcox89 (Mar 24, 2013)

We are about 21 miles from there.


----------



## Wilcox89 (Mar 25, 2013)

Still looking for 3 members.


----------



## Wilcox89 (Mar 29, 2013)

We can show the club on 3/30/13 - 3/31/13. If you are interested give me a call at 229-457-9108.


----------



## Wilcox89 (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is the map of our club. Our club is made up of two tracks that we lease. Everything inside the red lines belongs to our club.


----------



## Wilcox89 (Apr 3, 2013)

Second track


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 4, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## Wilcox89 (Apr 5, 2013)

Still looking can show the club this weekend.


----------



## Wilcox89 (Apr 7, 2013)

bump bump


----------



## Wilcox89 (Apr 8, 2013)

bump bump bump


----------



## Wilcox89 (Apr 10, 2013)

Still need three members. The club can be showen this weekend.


----------



## Wilcox89 (Apr 11, 2013)

A few more pictures of the deer we have on the property.


----------



## Wilcox89 (Apr 11, 2013)

more pics


----------



## Wilcox89 (Apr 11, 2013)

one more


----------



## Wilcox89 (Apr 12, 2013)

bump bump


----------



## Wilcox89 (Apr 13, 2013)

Still looking for 3 and can show the club Sunday.


----------



## Wilcox89 (Apr 16, 2013)

still looking


----------



## Wilcox89 (Apr 20, 2013)

Still looking can show the club this weekend.


----------



## Wilcox89 (Apr 26, 2013)

bump bump


----------



## Wilcox89 (Apr 28, 2013)

Can show club today.


----------



## Wilcox89 (May 2, 2013)

bump. bump


----------



## Wilcox89 (May 3, 2013)

Can show the club this weekend!!!! Come on out and see it!!!


----------



## Wilcox89 (May 13, 2013)

bump bump


----------



## Wilcox89 (May 29, 2013)

bump bump


----------



## Wilcox89 (Jun 3, 2013)

bump bump


----------



## Wilcox89 (Jun 13, 2013)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Wilcox89 (Jun 25, 2013)

We are looking for two members we can show the club this weekend.


----------



## Wilcox89 (Jul 8, 2013)

Bimp Bump


----------



## Whitetailfreak23 (Jul 10, 2013)

Where in Ben hill is it located


----------



## Wilcox89 (Jul 10, 2013)

The club is located off the Broxton Hyw. Down a dirt road named grouse rd.


----------



## Wilcox89 (Aug 5, 2013)

Bump Bump


----------



## Wilcox89 (Aug 26, 2013)

We have only 1 spot left and can show the club this weekend.


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Can you send me some info on the club; I am very interested. Looking for a good family oriented club for me and my family (2014-2015 season).

Any pics, maps, or other info such as power/water in campsite would be appreciated.

gjwilliamsjr1@aol.com or call me @ 321-303-1248

Deerslayer1


----------

